# Best song to date... :)



## Licensecart (Nov 6, 2015)

That song is the best song in the world to date agreed? lol


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 11, 2015)

Michael...I...Hate...You! You got this song stuck in my head now and I am already sitting here humming it at work.


----------



## RLT (Nov 11, 2015)

Love it


----------



## MannDude (Nov 11, 2015)

Catchy tune, though I still believe artists should be paid for their works. The message seems to be "Everything should be free" instead of, "Try it before you buy it, if you like it" which I don't agree with... but hey, it's just a parody song. Was well made and catchy.


----------



## Licensecart (Nov 11, 2015)

KnownHost-ChrisM said:


> Michael...I...Hate...You! You got this song stuck in my head now and I am already sitting here humming it at work.



Haha mate, well when I found it I must have played it for ages just clicking replay


----------



## vampireJ (Nov 12, 2015)

lol at 1:40


----------

